# Help! question re Aspirin?



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi There,

I wonder if you can help, my consultant has asked me to take 75mg Aspirin up to 12 weeks of PG, I ran out of my first packet so got another packet from the chemist, The new packet cost almost double and when I looked at the packaging it said the following: 

Aspirin Tablets 75mg
Enteric Coated
Gastro-Resistent tablets

Followed by what you can take the tablets for, like heart disease angina stroke that kind of thing, I have taken one tablet this morning but now I am really worried that they are the wrong thing and I shouldn't have taken it! 

What does all this mean? should I stop taking them and get some others, Please help?

Many thanks

Emma.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Don't panic hun, you are taking the correct thing. It's a bit more expensive because you've bought the 'coated' tablets (they market them as being gentler on the stomach but they aren't much different to the plain tablets) The information leaflet will contain info on what that brand is licensed for (usually cardiac problems/stroke, as you say). Aspirin isn't licensed for the prevention of miscarriage but there is evidence that it can help. Next time you go to the chemist make sure you ask for/buy the plain dispersible 75mg tablets as they are much cheaper  Would you be able to get them on prescription from your GP? That way you won't have to pay 

Wishing you all the best for the next 7+ months     

Maz x


----------



## emms (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Maz,

Thank you so much for your reassurance, i kind of guessed that I was taking the right thing, but then I doubted it and started to panic, thanks for putting my mind at rest. 

When I go to my GP I will ask if I can have these on prescription, it saves a few pennies.

Again thank you so much for your advice.

Emma


----------

